# Adorama has Lightroom Half Off



## unfocused (Sep 1, 2011)

I just noticed Adorama is running a one-day (ends at midnight, Sept. 1) 50% rebate on Light Room if anyone is so inclined. Canon Rumors Guy would probably prefer that you click through from this site, BTW.


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Sep 1, 2011)

Apparently already ended....I just checked their website and it says $299.00 - nothing about a 50% rebate! And it is only about 320 pm here in Arizona....

Ted


----------



## unfocused (Sep 2, 2011)

It was on their site earlier. Not sure what happened, but here is also the e-mail they sent out:



> We threw this last minute 24 hour 50% off sale on Adobe Photoshop Lightroom V3 at just $149.95 (reg $300). Copy this link to post; http://www.adorama.com/ABLRV3MWE.html?kbid=65966
> 
> There's a few hours left (till midnight), feel free to post / forward about it to share the savings.
> 
> ...



Maybe trusty ol' Helen can enlighten us.


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Sep 2, 2011)

It would be nice if Adorama corrected the website listing - I would buy it for the 150, but not 300!

Maybe they already sold out of the quantity they wanted to sell at the lower price??

Ted


----------



## iTasneem (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought one last week from Amazon for only $49.99!

It was listed for $149.99 and they sent me $100 discount of LightRoom because i bought a Canon 60D.
They sent me another discount of $400 for Adobe CS5.5 Production Premium but i missed it (ended Aug 31).


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 11, 2011)

iTasneem said:


> I bought one last week from Amazon for only $49.99!
> 
> It was listed for $149.99 and they sent me $100 discount of LightRoom because i bought a Canon 60D.
> They sent me another discount of $400 for Adobe CS5.5 Production Premium but i missed it (ended Aug 31).



That's just crazy!


----------



## RC (Oct 10, 2011)

Keep an eye on Amazon. I bought my copy back in June of this year for $179.99 and free shipping. This is the full retail version. I parked it in my wish list and checked the price daily for about a month. I was surprised how frequent the priced changed up and down. When it drop to 179, I grabbed it. I checked the price a few hours later just for kicks and it shot back up.

EOS 7D, 15-85, 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS, 70-200 f/4L IS, Extender 1.4 II, 580EX II, 430EX II (2)


----------



## DavidM (Nov 23, 2011)

where can i buy lightroom for the cheapest online now? i want like a $50 or $79 deal!


----------



## RC (Nov 23, 2011)

DavidM said:


> where can i buy lightroom for the cheapest online now? i want like a $50 or $79 deal!



I don't think you will ever find a legitimate copy for that low of a price. If you are eligible for an academic version, those copies are about a $100.00. Adobe requires some sort of instructor authorization so be aware. Maybe someone on ebay is dumping their copy--not sure how licensing transfer would work.


----------

